# How I did the MyLink Wire Harness



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

For information on programming and installing a MyLink radio in a car that had the base green screen radio, see this post:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-g...ck-dirty-mylink-upgrade-diy-gen-1-cruzes.html

If you don't want to build the harness and program the radio yourself, see this post:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-gen1-audio-electronics/55641-mylink-upgrade-diy.html 

For information on disassembling the radio and programming your VIN, see this link. 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-g...224625-how-disassemble-radio-program-vin.html

This thread describes how I made a wiring harness to install a MyLink radio into a car that had the base green screen radio. I decided to write this post as "how I" instead of "how to" because there are many different ways to do this. I am not going to give every single detail about how I did it. You will need to use a little of your own imagination and creativity.

To create a wiring harness, you will need good soldering skills and you will need to have some experience with wiring and crimping tiny connectors.

When I built my harness, I decided that I wanted to be able to switch back to the original radio if I ever felt like it. This means that I needed more connectors so that the original wiring would remain intact. It is possible to do this project permanently, and that could possibly save money on connectors and time on building the harness.

To start, this is the wiring diagram I used.








A couple notes on the diagram:
1- I have the Pioneer premium sound system, and Pin 43 on the X1 connector is used as the remote enable signal for both the touch screen and the amplifier in the trunk.
2- The body harness on my car has all of the wiring for the backup camera. I just needed to add the wiring between the radio and the body harness and between the camera and the body harness.
3- The power for the radio controls and the touch screen both connect to the same wiring in the dash harness and both connect to the same fuse.

*Twinax Cable.* This would be very hard to build, so I purchased it on Amazon with free Prime shipping. This sends the video signal to the touch screen. I paid $20.73. I noticed the price fluctuates a lot on this item.
Search for ACDelco 20781772

*USB Cable.* This would also be very hard to build, so I purchased in on Amazon with free Prime shipping. I paid $15 for this. ACDelco 19118736
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004SIW6RA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I found out that the USB cable from the center console wiring harness can be unplugged behind the Multimedia Player Interface Module (AKA PDIM). The new USB plug for the radio plugged directly into the original USB cable in the center console wiring harness. 

*Radio X1 Connector*
The X1 connector is the large 44 pin connector on the back of the radio. In order to retain the car's original wiring, I used a connector similar to what is used with the PAC Line Out Converter. I only changed the wires that are indicated in the wiring diagram and left the rest alone. 

The PAC LOC can be found on Amazon with Prime shipping. This is what I used because the quality seems to be very good. 
https://www.amazon.com/PAC-AA-GM44-...=UTF8&qid=1491668328&sr=8-1&keywords=pac+gm44

Here is a similar connector.
Stereo Add An Amp Amplifier Adapter Interface to OEM Factory Radio for some GM | eBay

*Radio X2 Connector*
The X2 connector is the smaller 20 pin connector on the back of the radio. The original radio does not have an X2 connector. I purchased this on Mouser for $1.53. There is a small black tab on the bottom of this connector that I needed to cut off in order to make it fit into the radio connector, but otherwise it works perfectly. 
http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail...=sGAEpiMZZMs7eK6h2EBtKjU01SLEgwTpuRfzm3jiqbA=

8 pins are also required. I purchased 30 pins just in case I screwed up, and they are only about 4 cents each.
http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail...=sGAEpiMZZMs7eK6h2EBtKnLUUhtImXeWLDWi2Fbrz/g=

*Info Display Connector*
I had a hard time finding the correct connector and pins for this, so I just bought the ACDelco pigtail on Amazon with free prime shipping. It is ACDelco part number PT2558. I paid $13.96 for this. Amazon usually only has one in stock at a time, so if it's not available, check back a few days later and they may have received another.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00558RS0W/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

*Radio Controls Connector*
I also had a hard time finding this connector and pins, so I purchased the ACDelco pigtail on Amazon. It is ACDelco part number PT2680. I paid $22.11 for this. Amazon usually only has one in stock at a time, so if it's not available, check back a few days later and they may have received another.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005OVA6JU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

*Power and ground for Radio Control and Info Display*
Since the power and ground for both of these connectors use the same wires in the dash harness, and they connect to the same fuse, I decided to tap into them by inserting pins into pins 1 and 2 on the original info display connector. I used some leftover pins from the PAC LOC connector that was used for the Radio X1 harness. I built my own connector by inserting the pins into the connector and covering them with hot glue. Then I ran wires to pins 1 and 2 on the new Info Display connector and Radio Controls connector.

*Voice Recognition Signal - Telematics Communications (OnStar) Control Module X2 Connector*
I needed to add 3 pins to the OnStar X2 connector to add the voice recognition and phone audio signal to the radio. I bought these on Mouser. These are Delphi connectors part number 15445904. They cost about 15 cents each. 
http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail...=sGAEpiMZZMs7eK6h2EBtKiAPJPX6chA8A2XQFMx5WWI=

The X2 connector on the Onstar module has a small plastic square on one side. I used a small screwdriver to pull the square up, and it unlocked the pins so that I could insert the new pins.

The Onstar module is hard to find and get access to add the wires. See the thread below for more information on accessing the Onstar module. After you remove the screws for the module, you can lift it upward a little and it will come out. You can drop the module down below to access the connectors. There are three connectors on the back of the module. One of them is empty. The middle connector is the X2 connector. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-gen1-audio-electrical-tutorials/5682-how-disable-onstar.html

*Backup Camera*
I looked in my car and found out that the body harness has all of the wiring for the camera already there. The only thing I needed was to add wires from the radio to the X200 body harness connector, and wires from the X900 body harness connector to the camera.

X200 body harness connector: I purchased the terminated lead from GM parts site for about $5 each. These are GM part number 13575546. On this harness, pin 6 is camera signal+, Pin 7 is Camera signal-, and pin 18 is camera drain wire. To insert the pins, I needed to remove the gray plastic piece on one side. This unlocks the pins so that I could insert the new pins. 

EDIT: I added another post below that explains how to open the X200 connector. 

X900 body harness connector. I personally decided to buy the trunk lid harness from a GM parts site (part number 94556229). This cost about $43 plus about $10 for shipping, but it made it super easy to install the rear camera, and it looks like it was installed from the factory. I also bought the full rear chrome bar with the camera in it on ebay. Without this complete harness, I would have needed to run 6 wires from the body harness to the camera.

*Auxiliary Input Connector*
I also had to run new wires from the Aux input plug in the center console to the X1 connector on the radio. I purchased a used center console wiring harness on eBay. I used the Aux plug and the Aux wires from the used eBay console harness. I cut off the connector on the other end of the used eBay harness and added a generic molex connector that I purchased on eBay. I put the other side of that molex connector on the wires coming from the radio. Then I just plugged it all together. 

*Wire*
For most of the wiring I just purchased some 22 gauge stranded wire from Frys. Cost was about $5. I made the wires for the controls and display the same length as the Twinax cable, which is about 16 inches. It was longer than needed, but it worked ok.

For the shielded wire, I used this. It's a little stiff, but it worked. Cost was $16 with shipping for 25 feet.
25' Belden 1800B T5X 2 Conductor 24 Gauge AES/EBU Digital Audio Cable 2C 24AWG | eBay

*Tape*
To make everything look nice, I wrapped all of the wiring in fuzzy fleece tape. This also reduces the chance of rattles in the dash. I also covered all of the original connectors in this tape to reduce rattles. This looks identical to the tape used on the wire harnesses in the Cruze. Cost was $4.99.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NN6B9R6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Then I just wired everything together using the wiring diagram.








*Total Cost*
My total cost for the wiring in the dash (what MVI provides) was about $135. With the camera wiring and trunk harness, the total was about $200.

To reduce this cost further, it would have been possible to save money on the info display and controls connectors. Someone may be able to find these on Mouser, or it could be possible to get them out of a wrecked car. It would also reduce the cost a lot if you added your own wires to the trunk harness.

Before and After:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What a great winter project ..as long as your happy with IT yer good ......


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

brian v said:


> What a great winter project ..as long as your happy with IT yer good ......


It was a fun project. It does add a nice color touch screen and the backup camera. The voice recognition doesn't work that great, and is not important to me. The Pandora and Stitcher apps are nothing special. Pretty much everything else that's important to me is also available on the base radio.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

When I did the upgrade, I did something to the X200 body harness connector that caused the air conditioning to stop working. I didn't notice it until a few months later because I didn't need the AC. I automatically assumed that there was a problem with the refrigerant, and I took it to the dealer. They found that the compressor was not getting a signal and traced it to the X200 connector. The dealer said one of the pins was folded and they fixed it. I have since taken apart the connector again and I don't see any signs of anything being repaired, so maybe it was just not seated correctly. 

I did some research on the X200 connector. It is a huge 102 pin connector made by Tyco/AMP. This is where I added wires for the backup camera. When I did the upgrade, I did not look into the proper procedure for disconnecting this connector. I have since learned how to do it correctly. To open the connector, the instructions say to pull the locking lever to the 90 degree position and then slide the male connector out. The locking lever should not be pulled all the way down or the pins may not be aligned correctly when it is put back together (that's what I did). 









After removing the male connector, there is a gray bar on one end that is removed to unlock the pins. The pins need to be fully seated before inserting the gray bar back into the connector.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Somehow I totally missed this thread!


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> Somehow I totally missed this thread!


LOL. I think I am probably the only one who has tried this. It's not too hard, but it requires a little patience. And, it's worth it in my opinion.


----------



## ugnshadow (Jan 22, 2018)

*camera*

dphnet, Do you have any other images of the harness and also on the diagram. for the camera you have the wire going from the x2 radio connector to a listed camera connector with pin outs 2,1,4 but on the post its pin 6,7 and 18 on the x200 body harness connector? thank you for the help on this and btw great wright up


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

ugnshadow said:


> dphnet, Do you have any other images of the harness and also on the diagram. for the camera you have the wire going from the x2 radio connector to a listed camera connector with pin outs 2,1,4 but on the post its pin 6,7 and 18 on the x200 body harness connector? thank you for the help on this and btw great wright up


I didn't take any other photos of the wiring harness I built. If you have questions about something, just let me know. 

I need to update the wiring diagram to show how I installed the camera. I will post an update in a couple minutes.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

UPDATED WIRING DIAGRAM

When I created the wiring diagram. I was planning to run wires all the way to the camera. Eventually, I discovered that the body harness in my car has all of the wiring for the camera, so I changed how I wired it, but didn't update the diagram. I also decided to purchase the complete trunk wiring harness. And, I purchased the complete trunk chrome bar with the camera. I highly recommend doing this instead of adding wiring to the trunk. 

Here is my updated diagram. This shows how I ran the wires between the radio and the X200 connector, and the wires for the trunk wiring harness. See my note in another post above that explains what I learned about opening this connector.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

dhpnet said:


> UPDATED WIRING DIAGRAM
> 
> When I created the wiring diagram. I was planning to run wires all the way to the camera. Eventually, I discovered that the body harness in my car has all of the wiring for the camera, so I changed how I wired it, but didn't update the diagram. I also decided to purchase the complete trunk wiring harness. And, I purchased the complete trunk chrome bar with the camera. I highly recommend doing this instead of adding wiring to the trunk.
> 
> ...


Very nicely done!


----------



## ugnshadow (Jan 22, 2018)

dhpnet, thank you. one other question. Where is the x200 body harness connector located?


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

ugnshadow said:


> dhpnet, thank you. one other question. Where is the x200 body harness connector located?


It's almost directly below and slightly behind the hood release latch handle. You have to remove the driver's side sill plate trim.


----------



## ugnshadow (Jan 22, 2018)

did the install this weekend, long process but well worth it. I have not installed the camera yet but sure that will not be too difficult. I know i did not see the x200 harness going to the trunk have the wiring for the camera. guess i will need to add those. I am having one small problem. the aux port does not work. the usb works though. does the usb have to be removed for the aux to work?


----------



## Slumnit (Jan 30, 2018)

Hey @dhpnet first of all, great write up on installing everything.. I'm looking to install the backup camera, as my 2015 2LT already has the myLink system installed..

A few questions if thats okay?..

You said you bought "these" GM part number 13575546 (terminated lead) how many did you need to buy? Three? For Pin 6, Pin 7 and Pin 18?

Also in your diagram, Pin 18 (Camera Drain Wire) doesn't connect to anything. It just stops at a "black dot." What/where does the other end of Pin 18 coming from the x200 connector connect/lead to?

What do I need to look for on the "body harness" to see if the camera wiring is already there? specific color wire(s)? or just look where pink 6/7/18 match up with the female-to-male and see if there are wires connected to it already?

Last question; is part ​95407980 the "chrome bar" you got with the camera built in?


Thanks in advance for any answer you can give.. really want to get this done, and your post is the best write up I've seen in my 4 days of researching this.. so really hoping you can help out


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

ugnshadow said:


> did the install this weekend, long process but well worth it. I have not installed the camera yet but sure that will not be too difficult. I know i did not see the x200 harness going to the trunk have the wiring for the camera. guess i will need to add those. I am having one small problem. the aux port does not work. the usb works though. does the usb have to be removed for the aux to work?


Congratulations!!! I hope it's working well. They must have stopped including the camera wiring in the body harness in 2015. Be sure to check the wiring in the X900 connector in the trunk. It might have some of the wiring such as the power and ground. 

The USB and Aux port need to be wired directly to the radio. With the old green screen, the USB and Aux first go to a multimedia player interface module, and then to the radio. In the My Link system they need to be wired directly to the radio, bypassing the MPIM (some people also call this the PDIM).

I have never actually used the Aux port, but I did wire it just in case.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Slumnit said:


> You said you bought "these" GM part number 13575546 (terminated lead) how many did you need to buy? Three? For Pin 6, Pin 7 and Pin 18?




Correct, I bought three of them, for pins 6, 7, and 18. 



Slumnit said:


> Also in your diagram, Pin 18 (Camera Drain Wire) doesn't connect to anything. It just stops at a "black dot." What/where does the other end of Pin 18 coming from the x200 connector connect/lead to?




The shield/drain is just cut off right before the radio connector. The service manual call this blunt cut. The black dot represents that it is just cut off. Some other people didn't include the shield/drain wire when they made their harness and said they didn't have any problems. It is supposed to reduce noise in the signal, so I included it. 



Slumnit said:


> What do I need to look for on the "body harness" to see if the camera wiring is already there? specific color wire(s)? or just look where pink 6/7/18 match up with the female-to-male and see if there are wires connected to it already?


Look at pins 6, 7, 18 in the X200 harness and you should see pins and wires on the side that goes to the body harness, but no pins or wiring on the side that goes to the instrument panel. And, on the X900 connector in the trunk, you should see pins and wiring for the 6 wires for the camera on the body harness side of the connector, but no pins or wiring on the trunk harness side of the connector.



Slumnit said:


> Last question; is part ​95407980 the "chrome bar" you got with the camera built in?


The listing for the one I purchased on eBay said: "95407980 Rear Decklid Trunk Trim Molding Chrome w/ Camera 2011-15 Chevy Cruze." I just looked for one that said it was original OEM and included the camera. I didn't even look at the part number. 



Slumnit said:


> Thanks in advance for any answer you can give.. really want to get this done, and your post is the best write up I've seen in my 4 days of researching this.. so really hoping you can help out


Good luck. I hope it goes quickly and easily. I am still very happy that I took the time to do it. The best advice I can give anyone is to take your time and double check everything.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Slumnit said:


> Hey @*dhpnet* first of all, great write up on installing everything.. I'm looking to install the backup camera, as my 2015 2LT already has the myLink system installed.


One more thought. The camera needs to be programmed into the radio software. If your My Link system did not include the camera, then there is a chance that it also does not have the software to run it. I don't know for sure, but it's possible. I don't know how to test for that either.


----------



## ugnshadow (Jan 22, 2018)

dhpnet said:


> Congratulations!!! I hope it's working well. They must have stopped including the camera wiring in the body harness in 2015. Be sure to check the wiring in the X900 connector in the trunk. It might have some of the wiring such as the power and ground.
> 
> The USB and Aux port need to be wired directly to the radio. With the old green screen, the USB and Aux first go to a multimedia player interface module, and then to the radio. In the My Link system they need to be wired directly to the radio, bypassing the MPIM (some people also call this the PDIM).
> 
> I have never actually used the Aux port, but I did wire it just in case.


Thank you, and yes everything seems to be working as it should, even goes to the back up screen when in reverse, just need that camera. but thats a project for a later date. as far as the aux/usb. what green wire are you talking about, there was a usb/micro usb cable that connected to the usb cable going to the usb port. does that cable not include the aux too?


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

ugnshadow said:


> Thank you, and yes everything seems to be working as it should, even goes to the back up screen when in reverse, just need that camera. but thats a project for a later date. as far as the aux/usb. what green wire are you talking about, there was a usb/micro usb cable that connected to the usb cable going to the usb port. does that cable not include the aux too?


I didn't mention a green wire. The base radio in the Cruze has a green display screen. The old radio with the green display screen requires an interface module to transfer the Aux and USB inputs to the radio. The My Link radio does not need the interface module. The USB and Aux are connected directly to the My Link radio.

I left the interface module in the car so that I wouldn't get any error codes. I ran a new USB cable between the USB plug in the console and the radio. And, I ran new wires between the Aux plug in the center console and the radio. I left the original Aux wires just laying inside the center console. I put tape on the old connector to avoid shorts.

The USB wire does not include the Aux wires. I had to run separate, new wires between the Aux plug in the center console and the radio.


----------



## ugnshadow (Jan 22, 2018)

dhpnet said:


> I didn't mention a green wire. The base radio in the Cruze has a green display screen. The old radio with the green display screen requires an interface module to transfer the Aux and USB inputs to the radio. The My Link radio does not need the interface module. The USB and Aux are connected directly to the My Link radio.
> 
> I left the interface module in the car so that I wouldn't get any error codes. I ran a new USB cable between the USB plug in the console and the radio. And, I ran new wires between the Aux plug in the center console and the radio. I left the original Aux wires just laying inside the center console. I put tape on the old connector to avoid shorts.
> 
> The USB wire does not include the Aux wires. I had to run separate, new wires between the Aux plug in the center console and the radio.


Ok, so just want to make sure im understanding correctly. The aux cable is not part of the usb wiring harness?


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

ugnshadow said:


> Ok, so just want to make sure im understanding correctly. The aux cable is not part of the usb wiring harness?


Correct. The USB cable is just for the USB port. The Aux plug in the center console requires separate wires. The wiring for the Aux plug is shown in my wiring diagram. 

I purchased a used center console wiring harness on eBay. I used the Aux plug and the Aux wires from the console harness. I cut off the connector on the other end of the used eBay harness and added a generic molex connector that I purchased on eBay. I put the other side of that molex connector on the wires coming from the radio. Then I just plugged it all together. 

The used eBay center console harness also came with the USB cable for the center console. However, I discovered that I could just unplug the USB cable behind the interface module and then connect it to the new USB cable from the radio, so it wasn't necessary to purchase a USB cable for the center console.


----------



## ugnshadow (Jan 22, 2018)

Alright after taking a look at the wire diagram i see what your talking about. Im still confused as to why its not working. The way i did my harness was i borrowed the harness from a junk yard cruze and just pinned what i needed into my org harness. I never touched the aux wires. Ill recheck the pins this weekend. I did forget that white plastic clip on the x1 connector the first time i went to connect it to the radio. Hopefully just a bent or loose pin


----------



## Slumnit (Jan 30, 2018)

@*dhpnet*

So I took a look at my wiring, the best that I could. In one of your post you wrote "then slide the male connector out" for removing the "X200" (not sure where you got that number from, i tried using x200 to google how to remove but got no results)
but on my 2015 Cruze the *female *connector slides out after the lever is pulled down. I couldn't figure out how to get the bottom part of the "X200" off, it was getting dark so I gave up for the night..

I did snap a few photos, if you wouldn't mind taking a look at them? 







--- This one is the Top Connection. Appears to be "Female" and from what I can tell, has "connections" for pin 6, 7 & 18 already there.. (https://imgur.com/a/0YOJF)







--- this is the connection in the trunk. The "Trunk/Lid Harness" and (what I assume) "Body Harness" (https://imgur.com/a/gBVFg)

(I did a little editing to them, as they are not the best quality. I couldn't hold the camera still, plus hold a flashlight, while holding the "harness" and the driver well molding back.)

I'm really hoping that the camera wiring is running through the body of the car, as well as to the headunit (mylink) and I just need to replace the Trunk Harness, and rear chrome trim w/ camera built in.. which I have ordered both (plus wires mentioned in OP)
And of course go get the myLink reprogrammed to work with backup camera

Also you wrote "on the "X900" connector in the trunk, you should see pins and wiring for the 6 wires for the camera on the body harness side of the connector.."
Why would there be 6? If there are 3 on the "X200" body harness, then I assumed 1 for Camera Power, and 1 more for Camera Ground.. Wouldn't that be 5 at most, what wire am I missing  ?
I only have 5 extra "connections" on what I assume is the "body harness" side in the trunk (left drivers side behind the modeling.)


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

ugnshadow said:


> Alright after taking a look at the wire diagram i see what your talking about. Im still confused as to why its not working. The way i did my harness was i borrowed the harness from a junk yard cruze and just pinned what i needed into my org harness. I never touched the aux wires. Ill recheck the pins this weekend. I did forget that white plastic clip on the x1 connector the first time i went to connect it to the radio. Hopefully just a bent or loose pin


If you never touched the aux wires then the aux plug won't work with My Link. The base radio requires an interface module for the aux wires. The aux cable for the My Link connects directly to the radio. Maybe this will help.


----------



## ugnshadow (Jan 22, 2018)

dhpnet said:


> If you never touched the aux wires then the aux plug won't work with My Link. The base radio requires an interface module for the aux wires. The aux cable for the My Link connects directly to the radio. Maybe this will help.
> 
> View attachment 253289


so the wires going to the interfaced modual need to be pinned to the x1 connector?


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

ugnshadow said:


> so the wires going to the interfaced modual need to be pinned to the x1 connector?


The wires that go from the aux plug to the interface module need to be rerouted. Instead of going from the aux plug to the interface module, they need to go from the aux plug to the radio x1 connector.


----------



## ugnshadow (Jan 22, 2018)

dhpnet said:


> The wires that go from the aux plug to the interface module need to be rerouted. Instead of going from the aux plug to the interface module, they need to go from the aux plug to the radio x1 connector.


yea thats what i meant. just wanted to make sure before i tear back into it for about the 5th time. thank you again for all the clarification


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Slumnit said:


> @*dhpnet*
> 
> So I took a look at my wiring, the best that I could. In one of your post you wrote "then slide the male connector out" for removing the "X200" (not sure where you got that number from, i tried using x200 to google how to remove but got no results)
> but on my 2015 Cruze the *female *connector slides out after the lever is pulled down. I couldn't figure out how to get the bottom part of the "X200" off, it was getting dark so I gave up for the night..
> ...


X200 is the number that GM assigned to this connector in the service manual for the Cruze. The service manual calls the smaller top side of the plug the male end. I agree that it's confusing, but that's what they call it. Maybe it's because the top end of the plug slides into the bottom end of the plug. I would look into both sides and see if there are pins for the camera wires. If the pins are visible then the wires should be there too. I might also look at the X2 connector on the back of the radio and see if the wires are there. 

If you have a 2LT that has my link but no camera, and you can see all of the wires in the X200 connector then you should't need to make any changes to those. Bonus!

See the X900 connector in my wiring diagram and you will see which 6 wires are needed in the trunk wiring harness for the camera. They include the 3 wires for the camera signal (+, -, shield), backup lamp signal, positive voltage, and ground. One person that added a camera left the camera drain wire off and he said he didn't have any problems. The camera drain wire is a shield that is supposed to reduce noise in the signal. 

If I had your car, I would probably test it out first. I would probably buy the camera bar and trunk wiring harness and plug them into the connector in the trunk without making any other changes and see if the camera works. Who knows, maybe it will just work. It would be awesome if it did. 

Good luck. I hope you get it all working.


----------



## Slumnit (Jan 30, 2018)

dhpnet said:


> If I had your car, I would probably test it out first. I would probably buy the camera bar and trunk wiring harness and plug them into the connector in the trunk without making any other changes and see if the camera works. Who knows, maybe it will just work. It would be awesome if it did.
> 
> Good luck. I hope you get it all working.


I went through the wiring a 2nd and 3rd time; all the correct wiring appears the have already been there from the body harness end in the trunk, to the harness running to the mylink. I purchased & installed the Trunk harness & Camera Applique (Chrome bar.) But unfortunately nothing happens when vehicle is put in reverse... 

I'm concerned about being able to reprogram the myLink to support the Backup Camera; I've called 3 GM/Chevy Service Centers within 40 miles of me, and all of them refused or said its not possible to add a feature to the vehicle, as features are "hard" coded to the vehicle VIN. Just think they either don't know how, or just don't want to do it.. Because research says that's not entirely correct; and if I wanted to spend $900+ on a GM MDI device to attempt to program it myself, then might be possible to enable the Backup Camera..

Pretty bummed, because the parts are not returnable/refundable, so I'm out $200 at this point, unless I can find a GM/Chevy Service center in another state that knows how, or willing to do it, or I cough up $900 for the device to program it myself plus the insanely priced fee for the software. (it could be cheaper somewhere/somehow, but I didn't look to much into the MDI device after I saw the price tag)


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Slumnit said:


> I went through the wiring a 2nd and 3rd time; all the correct wiring appears the have already been there from the body harness end in the trunk, to the harness running to the mylink. I purchased & installed the Trunk harness & Camera Applique (Chrome bar.) But unfortunately nothing happens when vehicle is put in reverse...
> 
> I'm concerned about being able to reprogram the myLink to support the Backup Camera; I've called 3 GM/Chevy Service Centers within 40 miles of me, and all of them refused or said its not possible to add a feature to the vehicle, as features are "hard" coded to the vehicle VIN. Just think they either don't know how, or just don't want to do it.. Because research says that's not entirely correct; and if I wanted to spend $900+ on a GM MDI device to attempt to program it myself, then might be possible to enable the Backup Camera..
> 
> Pretty bummed, because the parts are not returnable/refundable, so I'm out $200 at this point, unless I can find a GM/Chevy Service center in another state that knows how, or willing to do it, or I cough up $900 for the device to program it myself plus the insanely priced fee for the software. (it could be cheaper somewhere/somehow, but I didn't look to much into the MDI device after I saw the price tag)


Sorry to hear that it didn't just work. Dealers won't reprogram the cars to have features that they didn't come with. There have been a couple people who claim that they got one to do it, but it's definitely not normal. The GM MDI devices will not allow you to just code stuff that doesn't belong in the car. You have to enter your VIN number and it will only allow software that was meant for your VIN. It makes sense if you consider that most mechanics have no clue about software, and GM doesn't want them just making random changes to the software. 

I personally think the best alternative is to find a new silver radio box on eBay that came from a car that had the backup camera (from what I have seen, most of the cars with My Link had the backup camera). You would need to code your VIN number into the radio, but it's not very hard if you are capable of disassembling and reassembling the radio. If not, there are a couple companies that will do this for you, but they aren't cheap.

There are also some companies that will reprogram your existing radio with new software. Again, not cheap.


----------



## ugnshadow (Jan 22, 2018)

dhpnet, do you have a clearing picture of the 22 way (female) connector that the trunk harness connects too. im trying to figure out the pin order.

thank you


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

ugnshadow said:


> dhpnet, do you have a clearing picture of the 22 way (female) connector that the trunk harness connects too. im trying to figure out the pin order.
> 
> thank you


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Is this the x900 body wiring connector? Its the only on I see in the trunk on the drivers side. If so, I take it I dont have the camera plug?


----------



## ugnshadow (Jan 22, 2018)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Is this the x900 body wiring connector? Its the only on I see in the trunk on the drivers side. If so, I take it I dont have the camera plug?
> View attachment 255817


the connector to the right is the x900 harness, if your harness is wired for the camera it will need 5 wires for the camera. check the pin outs for 17 and 15 (on the harness that leads to the cabin). one of those should be a blue/white wire if i remember correctly. if you have that you will just need the trunk harness and the camera trim piece.


----------



## ugnshadow (Jan 22, 2018)

dhpnet said:


> View attachment 254809


dhpnet, thanks again one last thing, back to the aux. where is the interface mod located ?


----------



## ugnshadow (Jan 22, 2018)

Just wanted to give an update on everything. Radio with back up camera installed. my car did not have the correct x900 harness so i had to run wires from the trunk connector to the radio x1 connector. as far as issues, the wiring was my real only issue. radio and camera works flawless. while doing this upgrade i went ahead and install fog lights as well. aftermarket fog lights was installed, oem fog light harness along with oem light switch. all working great. Did not need to program nothing for the fogs. only thing that was programed in the radio was the vin.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

ugnshadow said:


> the connector to the right is the x900 harness, if your harness is wired for the camera it will need 5 wires for the camera. check the pin outs for 17 and 15 (on the harness that leads to the cabin). one of those should be a blue/white wire if i remember correctly. if you have that you will just need the trunk harness and the camera trim piece.


Gotcha. The wires for the camera, if I have them, will be in the harness from the the x900 to the radio connector, but not in the trunk harness unless I would have had the camera from the factory. So, I'd just have to replace the trunk harness with the one including the camera wires. Thanks go to you and dhpnet (and anyone else who may have helped.)


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

I have a blue/white wire, bit it looks like it's in pin 21. 15 is empty. Green/white wire is in 17.


----------



## ugnshadow (Jan 22, 2018)

PAChevyCruze said:


> I have a blue/white wire, bit it looks like it's in pin 21. 15 is empty. Green/white wire is in 17.
> 
> View attachment 256105


when i did mine, this was the pinning sequence. 15-bare wire, 16-blue/white(camera signal #2), 17-grey/yellow(Camera Signal #2 +), 20-green/white(Back up lamp Supply), 21-purple/black(run/Ignition), 22-empty . when i first wired it, i only used three of the five wire and could not get the camera to work, the issue was pin 20 and 21 was not getting power on the camera side due to my harness not having these wires. my solution to this was that i connected both 20 and 21 together and then wired them to the driver side reverse light. I do not know if this will cause any issues but so far i have not had any.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

PAChevyCruze said:


> I have a blue/white wire, bit it looks like it's in pin 21. 15 is empty. Green/white wire is in 17.
> 
> View attachment 256105


The wire colors don't matter. GM sometimes uses different wire colors in different model years, but the connectors and connections are the same. The most important thing is that there is a pin and wire in the correct locations. See the wiring diagram in the original post. It shows what pins should have wires in the x900 connector.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

ugnshadow said:


> my solution to this was that i connected both 20 and 21 together and then wired them to the driver side reverse light. I do not know if this will cause any issues but so far i have not had any.


Good to know. The camera is supposed to have power all the time, and the reverse light just tells it when to turn on. But it sounds like it works your way too.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

ugnshadow said:


> dhpnet, thanks again one last thing, back to the aux. where is the interface mod located ?


I am not sure what you mean by the interface mod. If you had the green screen radio, there there is an interface module that the aux cables connect to. It is located in the dash below the climate controls. You get to it by removing the lower trim on the dash. I think you also have to remove the little change holder cubby and the climate control module. It's sort of behind that. There are some posts somewhere on the forum that show how to find it. Some people replaced it with a module from a Camaro so that they could have streaming audio.

Found it. The photos show the interface module. 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...bluetooth-a2dp-bluetooth-audio-streaming.html


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

dhpnet said:


> The wire colors don't matter. GM sometimes uses different wire colors in different model years, but the connectors and connections are the same. The most important thing is that there is a pin and wire in the correct locations. See the wiring diagram in the original post. It shows what pins should have wires in the x900 connector.


I do have said wires, so that makes it easy. :th_salute: Going to add the wires from the radio to the X200 harness when I install the radio, then get the wiring harness' and factory camera down the road.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

PAChevyCruze said:


> I do have said wires, so that makes it easy. :th_salute: Going to add the wires from the radio to the X200 harness when I install the radio, then get the wiring harness' and factory camera down the road.


Good luck. I hope it goes well. Here is a closeup of the X200 if that helps. Be careful with this connector because it contains a lot of very important wiring for the car. It has all of the wires that go between the body and the engine, dashboard, etc. 









The camera wires in the X200 connector are
Pin 6 = Camera Signal #2 + (positive)
Pin 7 = Camera Signal #2 
Pin 18 = Camera Drain wire (this is a shield to protect the camera signal from radio interference. It doesn't connect to the radio. It is just supposed to be cut off before the radio connector)

I posted this before, but here is the procedure to open it again. 
















I just used a small screwdriver to remove the bar that hold the pins in place.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

I was looking at my wiring harness a purchased for adding MyLink to my car and the guy already added an RCA plug into the X2 radio connector for a backup camera. So, all I should have to do is cut off the RCA plug and add terminated leads to it for the x200. It also has the drain wire in it. :go:


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

PAChevyCruze said:


> I was looking at my wiring harness a purchased for adding MyLink to my car and the guy already added an RCA plug into the X2 radio connector for a backup camera. So, all I should have to do is cut off the RCA plug and add terminated leads to it for the x200. It also has the drain wire in it. :go:


Another option would be to connect the terminated leads to an RCA plug and then just connect the RCA plugs together under the dash. When I did my wire harness, I added a small plug under the dash for the camera. I did this because I did the My Link upgrade first and then added the camera later. I knew I would eventually need to plug in the camera, so I created my harness so that I could just plug in the camera wires when they were ready.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

dhpnet said:


> Another option would be to connect the terminated leads to an RCA plug and then just connect the RCA plugs together under the dash. When I did my wire harness, I added a small plug under the dash for the camera. I did this because I did the My Link upgrade first and then added the camera later. I knew I would eventually need to plug in the camera, so I created my harness so that I could just plug in the camera wires when they were ready.


I thought of that too, actually. Would something like this work? 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/6-ft-RCA-M...var=431815341702&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

It says audio, but it should work for video too, correct? What exactly did you use?


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

PAChevyCruze said:


> I thought of that too, actually. Would something like this work?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/6-ft-RCA-M...var=431815341702&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> It says audio, but it should work for video too, correct? What exactly did you use?


That would probably work fine. The only problem with that cable is that the shield is foil. It would be impossible to solder to a foil shield to create the drain wire. However, most likely the wiring in the harness you purchased doesn't include the drain wire (shield) either because RCA connectors only have two connections. StLouisCPhT didn't include the drain wire in his build and he said he didn't have a problem, so you might be able to leave that out. The wiring in the body harness is shielded, so the only part that would not be shielded is the part you add under the dash. That would also save you money on terminated leads (you wouldn't need the terminated lead for the drain wire). 

I used a standard Molex connector These are the connectors I used, but I got them at Frys for about half the cost. You need a crimp tool to use these. I think I linked the one I used in the original post. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Pin-Mole...906590?hash=item25ebfb535e:g:LZIAAOSwKTBZcmjx

This is the wire I used for the camera. It's a 2-conductor wire with a bare drain wire. It was a lot stiffer than I wanted, but it worked (it's very stiff wire, which make it hard to route it under the dash). 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/25-Belden-...Audio-Cable-2C-24AWG-/262239085104?rmvSB=true


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Bear in mind that I didn't do the "slice and dice" method you did. I bypassed the whole x200 connection part and had my Brandmotion OEM camera connected directly to the radio by the RCA plugs preinstalled in my MVI harness.


----------



## RandomGM (Sep 3, 2014)

Is the x2 radio plug only used for Video connection (which adds rear cam as well)? I'm looking to take out the 'my link' from my 2014 1LT, and add a 7" tablet with custom android


I purchased the small screen which comes with the regular cruze models and I'm looking to have it interface with the vehicle instead of the 'my link' screen which I currently have. I don't use the backup camera, and would much rather have a tablet's functionality.


Do you see any issues with this?


----------



## RandomGM (Sep 3, 2014)

So, is that all the x2 plug is for? Video connection (which adds rear cam as well)? I'm looking to take out the 'my link' from my 2014 1LT, and add a 7" tablet with custom android


I purchased the small screen which comes with the regular cruze models and I'm looking to have it interface with the vehicle instead of the 'my link' screen which I currently have. I don't use the backup camera, and would much rather have a tablet's functionality.


Does anyone see any issues with this?


----------



## AdhamSuwan (May 8, 2018)

Can you please answer my question here 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-gen1-audio-electronics/232170-lcd-screen-installation.html


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

On my '14, the Terminated Lead that goes into the X200 Body Harness is NOT p/n 13575546 it is actually p/n 13575773. 
The Terminal lead 13575546 is a square terminal end, the correct one is a V shaped.
13575773 is the same terminal I used when I installed my positive wire for my Fog Lights in the Connector under the hood.
I replaced my Trunk Wire Harness (94556229) and lucky for me the connector that goes into the Old Harness had those style terminals for Trunk Release Button. Saved myself $20 and now im 100% DONE with my MyLink w/backup cam Upgrade!!!


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Finally got a backup camera and installed it and Im trying to disconnect the x200 connector, Pulled the locking lever down 90 degrees. Now, do you pull the top connector up or slide it out sideways? I tried both ways and it wont budge. Im worried about putting too much pressure on it. Is there any other tabs or something you have to push? :icon_scratch:


----------



## EJ1171 (Dec 26, 2019)

Great post - thanks for all of the info so far. I'm trying to do this on my 2012 - I did a little poking around in the trunk today, and it definitely does not look like my body wiring harness has the wires for the backup camera. That doesn't surprise me at all as they didn't run backup cameras until 2013, but I guess a guy can hope. 
It seems like a monumental task (inexperienced in this area) to update my body harness by running the necessary wires from the front of the car to the trunk. I believe I would also need to replace the connectors at both ends of that harness as well, correct (at the receiver and at the trunk) If I succeeded in all of that, then I could go ahead and buy the updated harness and hardware for the trunk lid and connect into the new connector - sound about right? My current harness in the trunk is GM part # 96886814. There are 9 wires with three open pin slots in the connector. It sounds like that is not enough slots to run all of the extra wires for the camera. 
At this point, I'll probably consider this project dead in the water at least for now. I do have the backup assist which beeps at me if I'm getting close to someone, so I may just live with that unless anyone has some advice.
If someone did want to run the wires all the way from the front to the back, how would one go about doing that?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

EJ1171 said:


> Great post - thanks for all of the info so far. I'm trying to do this on my 2012 - I did a little poking around in the trunk today, and it definitely does not look like my body wiring harness has the wires for the backup camera. That doesn't surprise me at all as they didn't run backup cameras until 2013, but I guess a guy can hope.
> It seems like a monumental task (inexperienced in this area) to update my body harness by running the necessary wires from the front of the car to the trunk. I believe I would also need to replace the connectors at both ends of that harness as well, correct (at the receiver and at the trunk) If I succeeded in all of that, then I could go ahead and buy the updated harness and hardware for the trunk lid and connect into the new connector - sound about right? My current harness in the trunk is GM part # 96886814. There are 9 wires with three open pin slots in the connector. It sounds like that is not enough slots to run all of the extra wires for the camera.
> At this point, I'll probably consider this project dead in the water at least for now. I do have the backup assist which beeps at me if I'm getting close to someone, so I may just live with that unless anyone has some advice.
> If someone did want to run the wires all the way from the front to the back, how would one go about doing that?


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Finally had access to my daughter's car with enough time to do this upgrade (she went on a two-week vacation with friends). Thank you to dhpnet for the instructions and the know-how. I ended up butchering a junkyard Cruze for the connector pins and leads that I couldnt find online. Found the trunk harness I bought (same part number as listed) came with a different main plug, too. So I had to cut off a complete connector from a boneyard Cruze and will have to splice that into the new harness for the wiring to work. So no camera yet....

I have two questions, though.

1) Where in the blue hell is that 6-pin Aux connector located? I searched all over and couldnt find a 6-pin connector anywhere. Is it within the console near the actual aux plug? Could I tie into that odd-looking connector next to the USB connector I had to change in the front of the console?

2) I noticed the diagram changed concerning the camera connections. It went from the X200 (still cant find that giant thing either) to a small plug. Did you simply buy a separate harness connector, bypassing the vehicle harness and running those leads on their own to the rear of the car?


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Oookay....figured it all out. Instead of tearing into the console to get to the aux plug, I found you can connect to those wires at the X300 black plug that you can access after removing the pass side panel, next to the USB connector you have to change out anyway....

The camera connections are NOT easy. Took me the better part of a day to design and build the harness for it, as most 11-12 Cruzes wont have the wiring for the camera, and the two harnesses are completely different. None of this info was in any Mylink thread. 

You can buy 18/4 or 22/4 security wire at Home Depot that includes a drain wire for the camera harness. I bought 12 feet and ended up being a bit short, so buy more than you need.

I had to cut the trunk harness main plug off the old harness and adapt it to the new one at the X900 main connector. All the wire colors for the lights and trunk are the same between the two harnesses, and the three grounds are also the same. BUT, watch the purple/grey wires. For some **** reason, GM used that same color for one parking light AND the "trunk open" notification. Just stupid. I tested the light wire first, got that squared away then hooked up the other one.
Also, the green/white wire on the new harness needs to be extended to the black plug found next to X900. The white/blue, grey/yellow, purple/black and drain are the camera leads and have to be run to the radio, hence making the new harness. I tied the purple/black into the radio main power wire, and the other two go to the X2 connector as listed on the diagram. 

Its done and works as it should, but what a royal PITA. Do not undertake this upgrade unless you somewhat know vehicle electronics. Its a good 40hr project. Most involved stereo install Ive done.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

thebac said:


> Oookay....figured it all out. Instead of tearing into the console to get to the aux plug, I found you can connect to those wires at the X300 black plug that you can access after removing the pass side panel, next to the USB connector you have to change out anyway....
> 
> The camera connections are NOT easy. Took me the better part of a day to design and build the harness for it, as most 11-12 Cruzes wont have the wiring for the camera, and the two harnesses are completely different. None of this info was in any Mylink thread.
> 
> ...


Got any pictures or maybe a diagram?


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Nope. I did have 10 pages of connector views that I was sifting thru, though.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

thebac said:


> Nope. I did have 10 pages of connector views that I was sifting thru, though.


How about posting the links then.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

thebac said:


> Oookay....figured it all out. Instead of tearing into the console to get to the aux plug, I found you can connect to those wires at the X300 black plug that you can access after removing the pass side panel, next to the USB connector you have to change out anyway....
> 
> The camera connections are NOT easy. Took me the better part of a day to design and build the harness for it, as most 11-12 Cruzes wont have the wiring for the camera, and the two harnesses are completely different. None of this info was in any Mylink thread.
> 
> ...


No one approached me about the camera wiring for a 2011 Cruze, so I did not post directions about the upgrade.

The drain wire for the camera only extends about 6 inches past the connector in the trunk before being attached to a piece of foil wrapped around the other wires. That is what the circle icon in the wiring diagrams means. Running it 12 feet might cause problems.

The complexity of the MyLink upgrade is the biggest reason why I switched my recommendation to Pioneer's modular headunits.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Nothing wrong with the camera on the car. Works exactly as it should.


----------



## PeterCruze (11 mo ago)

dhpnet said:


> For information on programming and installing a MyLink radio in a car that had the base green screen radio, see this post:
> Updated Quick & Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1...
> 
> If you don't want to build the harness and program the radio yourself, see this post:
> ...


Just wondering if anyone has a clearer image of the "Camera to License Lamp Harness Connector" so that I can confirm the pin number locations as I am buying a genuine camera but will need to wire directly as the Cruze we have in Australia doesn't have the signal and run/crank ignition voltage cables in the body harness (22-way connector).


----------

